

Ask HN: What are your Favorite Feeds? - dpapathanasiou

I'm building an index of interesting feeds, and I'd like to invite HN readers to post their favorites to: http://www.seeksift.com/asp/suggest
======
mixmax
What are you going to do when the list becomes larger? The signal to noise
ration will fall sharply.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
The list of sources is moderated, so even if someone does add crap, it can be
removed.

------
dpapathanasiou
That link is: <http://www.seeksift.com/asp/suggest>

(not sure why urls don't appear in the discussion text)

~~~
akkartik
To prevent people from getting around the either-link-or-comment restriction
when submitting, I imagine :)

------
fuzzy-waffle
You should probably index the tags on the feeds also.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I am.

Check any of the current sites, and you'll see a tag icon, followed by a list
of current tags for that feed (if its posts have tags, that is).

You can also search tags: <http://www.seeksift.com/asp/topic=>[tag goes here]

------
mg1313
Is this another Alltop.com sort of...?

